# Pinto beans, Conecuh Sausage and cornbread



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

Cold weather menu for tomorrow.
Got the beans soaking over night.
Probly add some ham hock for some more flavor!


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Got some etouffee going over here.


----------



## Boardfeet (Sep 27, 2007)

MrFish said:


> View attachment 1086108
> View attachment 1086109
> 
> 
> Got some etouffee going over here.


That’ll warm up your gullet!


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

Hell yes.


----------



## kingfish501 (Oct 7, 2007)

I'm gonna put navy beans on to soak while I'm at work, then throw them, two chunked up onions and a pound of fatty ham chunks in the slow cooker tonight and let it cool all night along with a pot of rice to take to work tomorrow. Add some buttered sweet cornbread and I'll be set.


----------

